# Flames due early September :)



## Flame (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all, I'm from country victoria in Australia so it's been pretty dry here this summer, just wanting to know

Is my horse pregnant or is it just a grass belly? She only came to live with me just over a month ago, so I know very little about her, she was paddocked next to a stallion back in October but that's all I know.

She is upto date with worming etc

Please help!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi and welcome! That certainly looks as though it could be a pregnant tummy to me - sort of well rounded and not the 'droop style' tummy of a hay belly. How old is she - pretty girl by the way - and do you know or can you find out if she has had foals before? Is she registered, if so maybe you could trace some of her past history via your registration society?

It would help for us to get a better picture of her tummy if you could get down on your knees alongside her and take a pic from side down at her level rather than one with you standing looking down at her (hope this makes sense!). Also one taken from directly behind her so we can view her tummy from the back to see how the foal (if it is there) is lying.

If there is any chance she might be in foal, please scroll through the forums on here and locate the Mare/foal Watchers forum and come and join us - lots of useful info on foaling mares and many new babies arriving.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank u AnnaC,

She is only 2 years young



she hasn't been in foal before to my knowledge anyway.

I will try and up load some more images just as soon as I can work out how I did it to begin with


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

Why are my pics coming up sideways?

How can I fix it?


----------



## Tremor (Mar 14, 2014)

I apologize if I offend anybody, but we need to be proactive about being knowledgeable to our members and those who ask for advice and at this moment in time the best advice that the OP needs is to go to her vet and seek advice and treatment there.

Especially when it comes to young mares from iffy pasts. The OP mentions her being wormed, but a fecal ought to be done so that they can set up an in depth program.

Either way if the mare is pregnant or not they need to discuss her diet. This is a growing young horse, who needs a diet that will promote her growth and possibly the growth of a fetus.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey, no offence taken! As soon as I read that she is possibly only 2 years old, I would have suggested a vet visit to not only test for pregnancy, but to give her a general once over and advice to Flame re a continuing programme for her. From the pictures shown the mare/filly looks quite mature for a 2 year old, but perhaps the vet could also confirm this. But she is in a good, healthy looking condition for a youngster so I dont think the vet will find any general 'problems'.

Sorry Flame, but being not very computer literate, I cannot tell you how to correct your pictures into the upright position, but I'm sure someone else will know and explain. This forum is a great place for anything to do with minis, lots of very experienced folk on here, so please continue to ask your questions, however silly they may seem to you, we are here to help!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 14, 2014)

She's a lovely mare and I agree with Anna that from the photos, they make her look pregnant but we aren't there with you and as Tremor said best to get the vet out for a full physical especially since you don't know her history and haven't had her that long and she's very young as well.

If she is pregnant, I hope you'll join us over on the MareStare board as it's a most wonderful place to be if you have a foal due. Best of luck to you and glad you found the boards.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning all, I have an appointment booked for Friday for the vet to come out so I will keep u informed to what they do and say, I have had the vet out to check both my hores health about 4 weeks ago now and she said they were in excellent health the only thing the vet said is that they need a farrier and equine dentist to come out (not that they had any problems they were perfect so that's all been done now! thanks for all the advice.

I contacted the previous owner/breeder and she confirmed that she is only 2 and I should receive her reg papers shortly, she also said that 'Flame' my mini mare was always a stocky little foal. Sometime early next week I should also receive a wee foal pregnancy test that I ordered online cause I'm impatient hahaha



I just want to give flame and astro a better life and a forever home here with my family of 7 we offer plenty of hugs and kisses everyday.


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2014)

What does her diet consist of? How much of each feed/hay? How big is she?

Perhaps she is missing something in her diet leading to a bigger belly appearance.

Perhaps it just her build.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi chandab, she gets fed hard feed twice a week

I cup of chaff and 1 cup of pellets mixed with 30 ml of of rice bran oil and a sprinkle of water and every morning she gets 1 carrot and half an apple but she is free to roam our 2 acres but saying that we haven't much grass atm but I only started this diet about 2 weeks ago when someone suggested I was over feeding her lol




she was getting the same mixture but every night, and she free to access her miniral lick.

She is 32 inches to the last hair on her mane I'm not sure what her weight is


----------



## Tremor (Mar 14, 2014)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

Will do Tremor



she's been really moody today? She won't even let me pet her, she was like this a few days ago for 2 days straight, I hope she's not moody for long this time cause I love when she's smoochy


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2014)

If she's chubby, she doesn't really need the rice bran oil (very high in fat); and she should probably get her pellets and chaff everyday (even if that means giving her a little less each meal), so she doesn't get an upset tummy (horses need to be on a regular feeding schedule, meaning they get their normal ration everyday). Also, if she's chubby, she really doesn't need the carrot and apple everyday, give her the pellets and chaff everyday instead, and if you really gotta give her the carrot and apple, give her a smaller piece like once a week as a treat.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok thank you I'll start tonight l'll just halve her amount and cut down on her treats



as u can tell these are my first ever horses lol I thought I researched everything I possibly could but when it comes to feeding every single person has something different to say... It's all a bit confusing


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2014)

That's one thing about horses... ask 100 horse owners and you are likely to get 100 answers about feeding; but one thing most can agree on is be consistent. You are in the right place to learn; there is a great search feature here on the forum, you can find out just about anything you want to know. (Top right, almost to the corner).


----------



## Flame (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank u so much


----------



## Flame (Mar 15, 2014)

Some new photos from this morning!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Flame , Welcome to the forum, I see you are from Victoria also . Everyone is great on this forum and regarding feeding there will be many answers. If she does happen to be pregnant come join in on the marestare page its heaps of fun.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Ryan,

Can I ask u a quick question? Sorry I'm a first time horse owner, she's been really stand offish with me lately, like she's not interested unless I have food for her, she doesn't like me touching her at all, it's not like her, is this normal mare behavior or could it men that she's not happy? And also when I do get a chance to catch her and try and feel movement under her tummy she flicks her tail and stamps her hind leg and turns her head to the hand that's touching her???? Sorry I don't know who else to ask and I'm very impatiently waiting till Friday to see the vet lol


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2014)

This is what she looked like when I first got her about 6 weeks or so ago




And this is today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you know much about her back ground ? Had she been handled a lot before you got her ? Where abouts are you located ? Any other horsey friends you know of. Try not to stress maybe shes just expecting to be fed when you go and see her.

By the looks of her paddock she has HEAPS of feed in there . Mine are on a lot less grass than that and only on grain because she is about to drop a foal (I hope)

2 acres is quite a big paddock , does she have friends in with her ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2014)

I do know a bit I can't really say to much on here other than she came from victoria as well and that she was around 25 other minis I paid $850 for her, she was handled as far as I've been told, the lady started traning her for shows but had to reduce her numbers and flame was one of them




Flames father was a champion in something lol ?? And flames sister was as we'll, they are stunning, umm I'm still waiting for her papers, I don't know what else to tell u..... I live near Whittlesea 3757 she has got a paddock friend he has just turned one ( he's testicals still haven't dropped so he is still waiting to be gelded) but flame won't have a bar of him, she bosses him around kicks him bites him & charges at him so he goes away



he's sooo cuddly he's like a puppy dog



we have 3 paddocks one where our house is a middle one and a back one, we have them in the middle one at the moment, it has heaps of pine trees and gum trees so there's not much grass in there hope that helps sorry if I missed anything


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

Thats ok you are doing the right thing getting a Vet out. With her previous owner it may have been a one in all in when it came to feed time so she had to fight for her share. That maybe what she is thinking now. My mare that I brought a few years back was massive and I thought she was pregnant for sure . Not the Case.. She was very overweight cause she came from a place with hardly any feed and when I brought her home she ballooned up looking like she was pregnant.

If it was me id be mixing up your daily routine with her. She maybe expecting to be fed when you go out to see her of a morning and night.And when no feed she becomes grumpy.

This forum is filled with knowledge, think I would of gone insane without it. If you need someone to talk to please private message me and I can give you my mobile number, im only too happy to help if I can .

Im no expert but from looking at the Photos id say she has a massive grass belly. regardless getting the vet out is the best thing to do. You sound like you really do care for these two ponies and im sure all will work out fine





P.S if she does happen to be in foal please bring this thread over to the marestare page . The Aunties on there are heaven sent !!!!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks heaps, where abouts are you located?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

Im Just Passed Frankston , a place called Baxter.


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2014)

Are u on Facebook? I know how to work that lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

I sure am lol


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2014)

Just sent u a msg on here


----------



## REO (Mar 18, 2014)

WELCOME! Nice to meet you and your filly


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Reo, I'm still not sure if she in foal or not we have to wait till Friday, another loooong week






I'm actually starting to think that it maybe just a grass belly ?? I've been looking at everyone else's post on here and I think she's way to big for how far i think she is? (5/6months) I guess we'll find out soon enough.

Here are pics from today (just side belly shots)










And one of her pretty little face


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine could care less about coming up to me unless I have food. They are such users.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2014)

She is rather Cute





How has she been, is she still grumpy? Hows she been towards your other little one ?Only 2 more sleeps till the Vet eases your mind


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Hopefully your vet will be able to give you an answer then you will know how to progress. But you really need to separate your two I'm afraid. If she is only 2 years old she is really too young to be got in foal and your boy could well be fertile regardless of whether he is 'developed' or not. If she IS in foal then she could really cause him some damage by attacking him when she doesn't want his 'attention' even if he's just trying to be friendly. Could you put them in the paddocks next to each other so they can still see each other but there is no danger of pregnancy or of someone getting hurt?

Looking forward to hearing what your vet has to say.


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning all, she is aggressive towards him she's for ever kicking him





He walks right around her to get past her now, I will go out and seperate them when I put my babies down for a nap.

I took some pics of her having a nap before I'm not sure if they'll mean anything to any one

But it's worth ago!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes you definitely need to separate them ASAP. She will really hurt him if she gets the chance. Hopefully one of the administrators can help you move this thread over to the Marestare page if she does happen to be pregnant.


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's one of her vulva standing up


----------



## Flame (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok I have separated them now astro my little man seems a bit stressed out but I think he'll get over it soon enough, they can still talk to each other through the fence


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2014)

I received the wee foal urine test yay



now I am currently trying to to keep a sanitary pad on her vulva.... I'm not have much luck



she swinging her tail and rubbing her but on the fence till it falls off, HELP any other suggestions? I cannot connect a container to her rug because I only have a winter one and it's to warm today for that (I don't think it would fit her atm anyway lol) I'm willing to try just about anything



the vet might be coming tomorrow instead if Friday too


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2014)

No luck with getting a urine sample today



but the vets coming out tomorrow so I should no one way or another


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2014)

If you have some sraw available, then put a bed down in her stall and when you bring her in for the night, shake the straw up around her - most horses will pee when you do this and you can catch a small amount in a clean container. Incidently have you got the WeeFoal 120 - this is the more acurate of the two. But I expect your vet may be able to give you an answer - good luck!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks AnnaC but I gave up on trying to catch her wee last night lol I'm just going to wait for the vet to come out this afternoon it's only 8am here atm so I still have a little waiting to do I'll post the outcome on here as soon as I know.

Thank you for all your advice, talk to u soon


----------



## Violet (Mar 19, 2014)

Pregnant or not, check her topside for weight issues not the belly. A starved malnourished animal can have a big belly and sometimes a rather trim looking mare can be in foal. Your mare looks healthy and pregnant to me. I really believe being able to exercise and staying fit helps with foaling. Just don't be tempted to overfeed because she is pregnant. She might just have an all business personality as horses are as different as people in my opinion when it comes to her standoffishness. I'm in the same boat you are as I bought a mare pregnant and do not know the due date. Just stack the deck for success in advance. I would keep a birthing kit in your car, because you don't want to be caught by surprise and vets' seldom are available fast enough to help with a red bag delivery. My guess for your mare would be nine months along. Obstetricians are often off by weeks with people even after having sonograms so I would not rely on estimates and just be ready now. It would be not practical to do a birth watch for possibly months,so I would plan on letting her have a natural birth and make her enclosure foaling friendly as possible. Look for hills/gaps in the fence the foal could roll under and any sharp rubble that could hurt the mare or catch her up while she is struggling.


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks Violet, I'm just going to wait to see what the vet has to say and then I'll take it from there, I will post the results as soon as I know. Not long now.....today has gone 4 Eva





Belly pics from today


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi all, how do i move this post over to marestare?




It's been confirmed she's about 5 months along give or take, the vet also said she looks more like a 3 to 4 year old too, she's in fantastic health, I'm soooo excited! I hope all goes well with them both.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Great news!! Just post here a request to be moved and it will happen! May take a day or two - looking forward to seeing you over there.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Or just post that you are moving over, and come across yourself and start a new thread.


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Anna I will try that now.


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi admin Can I please be moved across to the marestare post? Thanks in advance


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 20, 2014)

See you on the MareStare board. I thought she was pregnant and I'm so glad she's older than you thought.


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

Working on the 'move' today.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome here Sue and Flame!! I had a feeling (hoping too!) that your vet would class her as a bit older than 2 which is great news. And yes she does look to be in good health.





Was his estimate of around 5 months pregnant a guess or did he base it on something else - from her size, as a maiden mare, she does look a litte further along than that to me - will see what the others think, but at least this would mean that she would in your Spring (being you are in Aussieland) which would be better for her and the foal than having a winter birth.

I dont suppose he suggested any changes in her diet at this stage, but did he give you any info on vacinations needed or a worming programme for her?

I'm so excited for you and am really looking forward to seeing what she produces when the time comes. Meanwhile do join in with the other threads here and help us watch and support others as these special babies arrive.


----------



##  (Mar 20, 2014)

I would think more than 5 months also, and it's great news about her age!

Can you find out if she had any vaccinations before, and what her prior 'schedule' was? Have you put her on your normal worming schedule?

So many questions, and we're all excited that you're both here!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the Nutty nursery Sue ,

All your questions will be answered here from the wonderful members on here.

Go nuts on reading the pinned threads on here, some great information.

You have my number , and Im only an hour from you if you need anything


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

This is the report from the vet, she actually thought that she would be further along too

But when she felt the foals foot she seems to think 4 - 5 months but going on my dates more like 5 months

I'll try and find out the actual date of when the deed was done but I'll have to wait till next week.


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

This is Flame apparently at 9 months??? So she looks stocky here too

It might just be her build, sorry not a very good photo but it's the only one I have while she's young





I don't even know what she looked like as a foal



I do know who the apparent stallion is of her foal

But I can't put the pic up because I haven't got the permission yet but I'll try... He's black and white good looking stallion


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2014)

See if you can get permission Cause I know Diane will want to see him





How is she today? is Astro enjoying not being attacked ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol he's happy and she's seems to be doing great! I might be able to private msg some people the picture of him if that's allowed? If anyone is interested?


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2014)

Private messaging is allowed, and I'd be happy to see a picture of daddy!


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, I'll check with his owner first, I feel like I'm going behind her back





And that doesn't sit right with me sorry


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

Checking with the owner is just fine, and certainly preferred. If s/he gives permission to show his picture, you can post it here on this thread. We just don't want you to post pictures here on the thread without the owner's permission. So, hopefully, the owner will be proud to show her boy, and we can all see what the future daddy is bringing to the table in color! LOL


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi




I'm going to atempt to make my own polar fleece foal blankets with velcro chest and tummy strap and I haven't decided if I should put little leg straps on or not ?? I have no idea how big/small I should make them, I'm going to do 3 sizes because I'm unsure of what size the foal will be, can someone please help me out with measurements of their newborn foal blankets please?



also any pictures of handmade ones please



thanks in advance!

Sue


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't have leg straps on mine. Bought one blanket from the store that had leg straps and ended up removing them. The velcro foal jackets fit really well and mine have never slipped. Here's a photo of a handmade one on my foal. I have two sizes - very small and small but my mares are tiny.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

Nwwaaa so cute



how many inches do you think it is from neck to tail?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll go measure and post later so I get it right


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you so much



I just found out that the foals father has really weird markings he's a Paintaloosa, he looks like one horse from one side and another from the other side.. I'll ask the lady now if I can put a pic up on here, the horse I thought it was was a beautiful black and white paint, oh well I'm sure I'll love him or her to bits


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok I got permission yay



this is Kinvara Gallianos Split Decision the father of flames foal, he is the same horse in every photo lol


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

And this is flames Dad 'Silver Star Golden Chance' in paddock condition but he's still

beautiful


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2014)

What a beautifully unique Pintaloosa! Just stunning! Oooooowwwwww, you know that this means it's possible for this little one to inherit some SPOTS!!!

Her daddy is a handsome boy, too!


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

I wasn't sure at first but he's growing on me lol she told me he was a Paintaloosa so I googled it and there it was



I'm not sure about all the pink around his eye and nose, I hope my little one doesn't inherit that but both flame and splash have the bi eyes blue and brown. Chance has had some beautiful foals to different mares, flames the only odd one out, I'll post some pics I'm not sure if splash has fathered any foals yet I'll have to find out


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2014)

Here in the states, they are called/registered as Pintaloosas. Your little one will most likely not inherit the heavy mottling and sclera he's showing, but hopefully she'll show us she inherited some appy genes from daddy.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

These are some of Flames dad Silver Star Golden Chances kids

Liberty


Zephyr


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah we have pintaloosas too... I'd never heard of a Paintaloosa until just b4 I posted the pic lol it must be a new modern day thing


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2014)

Love the look of Daddy - very handsome!! And little Zephyr is a real cutie.


----------



## JAX (Mar 23, 2014)

WOW daddys markings are so very unique!! I've seen plenty of pintaloosas but never like that!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 23, 2014)

Definitely the horse of a different color I'd expect to see in the land of Oz!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol I told you it was a good Idea to get the photo of Dad up !!!!! Had a feeling Someone on here would spot the SPOTS !!! LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Love her Dad

and the stallion she is bred to is unique to say the least

what color amazing


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2014)

Just checking in



hope everyone is well?

There have been some beautiful new foals born



congrats!

It's all so exciting & just an incy bit overwhelming





Here's some pics of flame over the last few days.

She's about 183 + days so we have a loooong way to go

(Sorry about the sideways pics)


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

She's looking fabulous! LOVE that picture with the special little one! How sweet is that !


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes Flame was very friendly that day she was following my daughter Kelsie around everywhere like she was protecting her it was so cute



I love it when she's not moody


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, is it possible that the foal has moved so she doesn't look pregnant anymore?

Would love to know your thoughts on this please


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2014)

Not sure what you are seeing, but from those pics, she looks perfectly pregnant to me.


----------



## Flame (Apr 25, 2014)

Well that's great to hear, thanks Anna



she just seemed to have lost the buldge out the sides of her tummy, the foal must be laying in a different postion, I think she's lost weight all over too, so now when I look at her she seems to look smaller.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree she still looks very much pregnant to me .


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2014)

Her sides being "flat" or "slab-sided" is baby moving into position, lining up his/her spine with mommas and not laying sideways. Perfectly normal and expected. Not to worry! They take on the almost non-pregnant look when viewed from the rear looking down their sides. This is just perfect !

She's looking good!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 28, 2014)

Hows lovely Flame going ? Its been a while since we have seen some updated Pics of the mothers to be


----------



## Flame (May 28, 2014)

Sorry not the best pics

She's doing really well and her personality is awesome now too.

I just found out that her actual due date is the 20th of September

so at least now I have something to work off





Apart from that there's really nothing else to report.


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all, there's been so many beautiful foals born this year congratulations everyone!

Thought I'd share some updated pics of flame.

Has anyone got any pics of their maidens around this same time for me to compare tummies?

Because I feel she should be bigger for this stage in her pregnancy, to me she's huge until I see other pregnant minis lol

Hopefully I'm wrong but I'm sure someone will let me know on here


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2014)

Maidens are the hardest to judge. Some can carry their little ones so high and tight, they don't even look pregnant. Then, those mares that have had many babies just have everything "stretched out" so they can really look huge. I know some have shared pictures of their maidens the day or so before delivery -- and they didn't look pregnant at all. Not to worry.

She's looking good.


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks heaps



the vet has confirmed this pregnancy and I'm still questioning myself lol

I will be introducing Goldie (Shades of gold) in March/April next year when she's close to foaling, unless I get a tad excited and post monthly pics of her





Here's a sneak peak of my Woolley mammoth, excuse the hair and mud it's been a very cold, wet and muddy winter here


----------



## happy appy (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not great at this but when I compared the first pictures to these pictures they seemed the same, very little change.


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it possible to get a vet out this late into the pregnancy or is it toooo risky?

Or should I just sit and wait patiently (huh yeah sure) and see what happens? She rejects my Stalion when I let them out for their daily psychotic run lol I haven't seen or felt movement but in saying that being winter here she's rugged majority of the time and when I'm outside with them I try and make it quick visits because its soooo cold.

Now I'm confused


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2014)

So glad your vet confirmed this beautiful Goldie as pregnant. We'll be looking forward to enjoying watching her grow and grow! LOL

When is her due date?


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So glad your vet confirmed this beautiful Goldie as pregnant. We'll be looking forward to enjoying watching her grow and grow! LOL
> 
> When is her due date?


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2014)

No I haven't had Goldie confirmed by the vet I was talking about Flame, sorry I should have mentioned her name but if Goldie is, she will be due in April/may I can't remember the dates I'd have to look it up


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2014)

both your girls are gorgeous! 
its so hard to know with a maiden, we thought one of my mini horses was pregnant three years ago, turns out she was just fat and she looked bigger then your girl...

the fact that she is rejecting the stallion is good... to feel movement put your hand under her tummy just in front of her udder.... does she have the starting of an edema at all? being a maiden she may not but some do...

hard to know with your little girl but she should be showing some pretty big signs in the next month so watch for them


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2014)

If it ever stops raining I'll go outside and check her over and get back to you on that one


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope nothing happening down there but she's still got a while to go


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2014)

She's due early sept ? And remember flame is only a 2yo herself . I would be getting the vet out around a month before due date just for a check up .to make sure she's looking good to go . I'll have to come for a drive and see her before she's due . Then after She has foaled of course .

Try not to be too deterred by the pics . It's hard to tell with the thickness of a Melbourne winter coat .

Start taking some regular pictures for us all to see so we can be right along side you during her final months


----------



## Flame (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Ryan, so I don't get yelled at by anyone on here lol the vet told me that she was older than 2 she's more like 4 or 5, when I got her I was told she was 2 and will be 3 this sep.

Yes Ryan we will have to organize a catch up and u could maybe bring Rexina up to meet Astro



I'm sure he would love her


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

how is she looking today? happily growing that baby? you must be glad she isn't due now like what my girl is... haha September will be a lovely time to foal out a mare






best of luck with everything!


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

And let me PROMISE you -- you will NOT get yelled at by anyone on HERE! We don't do that, we are here to join in the pleasure of watching these special little mommas, to help you get a healthy foal safely to the ground. You will NEVER get anything here even "close" to being mean.


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2014)

She's still the same, I'm thinking about getting someone out to clip her tummy so I can get a better pic of her, I just need to find that someone



hey can I clip her tummy with normal household clippers like the boys/men use?

I can't stand this cold, windy, wet weather come summer





If my other girl Goldie is pregnant she'll be due when it's cold poor baby


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

You can certainly use the clippers the boys use to shave their heads, yes. They should work just fine -- but you may have to buy the guys a new set! LOL


----------



## Flame (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol I'll just clean them and put them back lol they'll never know heheheh nah I'm not that cruel



fantastic now I need to do some research.... Wish me luck, poor Flamingo.... hope she loves me after this


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2014)

I'd try cleaning them up and putting them back too.....because I AM that cruel! LOL Besides, boys hardly ever even notice that kind of thing -- you just have to get all the little hairs out -- especially if the color doesn't match the boys!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2014)

some mares love having their tummy's clipped when they're preggers, Suzie does. she loves the itchy scratchy feeling haha I'm sure she will be fine, just take it slow and if you feel they have had enough give her a break... I find giving them some hay to munch on helps to distract them as long as they aren't messy hay eaters lol, my guys just stand perfectly still while I clip away hehe





good luck!


----------



## Flame (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi peeps, no baby for me this year



turns out Flame slipped her foal



I had the vet out on Monday because I had my suspicions and she confirmed by ultrasound



so I'm a bit devistated and still in denial Lol but going back on my thread it looks like it happenend back in May (7 months along)

The vet has given me the all clear so when she comes back into seasons we'll try again but with my little stallion Silver Astroid aka Asrto, he's a silver dapple and stands at 29 inches, so should be a lovely foal


----------



##  (Aug 6, 2014)

So sorry to read this, but we've all experienced this, so you're among friends!

I'm very excited about the upcoming prospect! Looks like a nice looking daddy-to-be!


----------



## Flame (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you, it's natures way



and hopefully if it all works out he'll be the daddy to 2 foals next year (Flame & Goldie's) fingers crossed


----------

